# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  А-4 F  Skyhawk

## Петр Берестовой

Будем оживлять форум новыми моделями =)
Итак, Скайхок в процессе. Планируемый вариант: Леди Джесс.
Исходники: Модель 1:48 от Хасегавы, кокпит Айрес, декаль Сам Декалс.
На первой фото-то, что хочется получить по итогу=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Смола от Айрес неплохо обрабатывается, но с установкой в модель имеются некоторые трудности. Стачивать собственно смолу и выбирать пластик  в модели пришлось изрядно. Качество изготовления кокпита просто великолепное, приборка дается пленкой и травлением. Брака литья нет.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сборка фюзеляжа модели прошла с некоторыми трудностями, в частности понадобилось применение шпатлевки. Накладки на воздухозаборниках для этого варианта пришлось сточить, так как на фото этой машины они не просматриваются. Вообще эти накладки характерны для машин серии E/F, но желательно сверяться с фото.
Достаточно проблемно встала смоляная деталь приборной кабины и участка перед приборкой. Это мой первый опыт работы с Айресом, возможно тому виной моя косячность и неопытность.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

С благодарностью приму критику и советы. Возможно кто что подскажет дельного или поделиться фото этой машины-буду премного благодарен =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Закабинный отсек, чуть не забыл=)

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, а чего приборке "смывку" не сделал? красил ее кисточкой?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

делал. Смыл. Опыта видимо для путного результата не хватает :Frown: 
красил аэром, ободки приборов и кисточкой, и зубочисткой.

----------


## GUS

Петя, фото твоим новым аппаратом?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Внутри фонаря Тамийным скотчем выклеил маски. Задул интерьерным(черный). Получился переплет внутри. Осталось зеркала и блок на откидную часть фонаря приклеить и задуть. И боковые пульты разрисовать=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

немного общих видов.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Попутно вопрос, есть ли на F в указанном месте антенна? На некоторых модификациях есть. На имеющихся у меня фото Леди не разглядеть.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

При покраске вылез неприятный момент. Мой новый компресссор оказался шумноват для квартиры с маленьким ребенком. Через 2 плотно закрытые двери все равно слышно. Придется продавать наверно, жаль, новый, и неплохой весьма.  Прикреплю фото, мож кто подумает перед покупкой.

P.S. Никому компрессор не нада? :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, ну наконец-то! =)

я так смотрю, скоро и закончишь модельку =)

про антенку ничего не скажу.. если большинство доступных фото показывают ее наличие, то надо делать..

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ага=) На сегодня планы закончить с илс+линзу(стекло фары от чего то с 72го масштаба) прифутурить. Ну и футурой фонарик внутри обработать.
С антеной засада, она есть с полукруглым "носиком", есть с острым. Буду еще фот поискать...=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Господа, кто хорошо видит? Я очкарик, мне можно такой вопрос задавать :Biggrin: 
На первом фото(укрупненном) вроде как узрел антену. Второе фото исходник.  
Я один ее узрел, или как? :Smile: 

P.S. Видишь суслика? Нет. И я нет. А он есть! (С) ДМБ

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

На праймпортале есть A-4F. 
Тыц сюда

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Аха. Значит суслик есть=) Валк с прайма у мну есть, интересовал именно ЛД, так как на некоторых и нету. На моем фото именно он, до передачи  в 164ю эск. Буду клеить антену=)
Юра, спасибо за помощь!=)

----------


## Kasatka

а с чего ты решил что это антенна?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну... А что это? Такие же(2шт) есть впереди.

----------


## Kasatka

похоже на дренажку какую-то

----------


## Петр Берестовой

на Юриной фото снят обтекатель самой антены. Вот они же, но спереди, одна закрыта какой то крышкой, одна нет. В реале были с полукруглым обтекателем, и с острым.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Приклеен ИЛС и линза. Линзу оставил прозрачной, так как когда выключен ИЛС, судя по имеющимся у меня фото, стекло линзы прозрачное. Оттонировано лобовое стекло тамийным лаком. Это уже попытка намбер 2, первое получилось негрустно-зеленое=) Даж показывать стыдно... Это вроде получше=) Затем поверх футура.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Растворитель для футуры. Раствор аммиака. Смотрим в аптеках :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, а какую черную краску ты используешь?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Хумброл полумат. Это макро такую шагрень показывает. Глазу вроде все в норме. Или ты за блеск?

----------


## Kasatka

почему полумат? Используй матовую краску, будет гораздо лучше.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

на момент покраску остался без нее. слетела крышка и баночка усохла, а я не доглядел((

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Следуя рекомендациям глубокоуважаемого КАСАТКИ, переделал. Вот что получилось. Попутно откидная часть фонаря и его примерка=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Попримерял козырек. Гламурненько=)

----------


## Kasatka

стало лучше! продрайбраш слегка чтобы мелкие деталюхи показать.

кресло матовым лаком задувал?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Про..чего? :Biggrin:  "сухой кистью с металликом" это по русски..., а то продрайбраш, дорз... :Biggrin:  Задувал конечно. Опять таки, по совету глубокоуважаемого КАСАТКИ :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

что-то подозрительно подхалимничаешь, Петя... =))

прешейдить будешь?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

подозрительно, говоришь... чуешь недоброе? :Biggrin: 
Попробую сделать першейдинг. Первый раз. Раньше никогда не делал. Если шо, сильно не пинайте=)

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Не совсем мне все таки нравится оттенок твоего бронестекла, какой то синеватый получился, ну да бог с ним, пусь будет такой

----------


## Петр Берестовой

По совету глубокоуважаемого КАСАТКИ прошелся сухой кистью.

P.S. Сережа, ну должен же я отыграться за лопатки на компрессоре непосчитанные.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

Смотрю полоска на ручке катапульты получилась , по моей технологии делал , али как по другому?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ручка-проволока. покрасил кисточкой желтым потом зубочисткой черные полосы. О твоей технологии уже позже узнал, реально по твоей методе проще и лучше будет. На следующем подопытном попробую.=)

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, а что за ноу-хау?

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, а что за ноу-хау?


Да это не ноу-хау , меня еще в конце 80х , начале 90х старший брат этой теме научил, он так все деки вырезал для тогдашнего ново.

берешь плотный полиэтилен , растягиваешь его , напыляешь на него нитруху нужного цвета ( слоя три - четыре ) , после высыхания вырезаешь то что тебе нужно , отделяешь краску от полиэтилена ( как на наклейках ) и сажаешь ее на тройной одеколон.
Вот и все, у меня таким макаром все герметики на фонарях сделаны.

----------


## Kasatka

а =) ок =) спасибки

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Выходные даром не прошли. Доработаны стойки, створка(проводка) ну и по мелочам птичку домучивал=)

----------


## Kasatka

=) ну наконец-то что-то сдвинулось с места =)

----------


## GUS

Петя, все класс, только не врублюсь - пластик не крашенный?
А как дальше?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

дальше красим белым, тонируем, проводку гелевой ручкой окрашиваем в черный. Стяжные ленты на стойках(то, что сыммитировано фольгой) то же белого цвета. Думаю, проблем возникнуть не должно.

----------


## GUS

А ты уверен, что стяжные ленты белые?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Цветные фото у меня к сожалению только музейные, там белые. На ч/б не разобрать.

----------


## GUS

А на http://www.primeportal.net/the_airstrip.htm ходил?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

А как же!=)
http://data.primeportal.net/hangar/l...k_50_of_77.jpg

----------


## GUS

Так возьми у меня белый Аракал (хочь мат, хочь полу, хочь глосс), думаю
будет хорошо и не парится - красить.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

возьму=) А чего париться? Все белым задул-и вуаля.=)

----------


## GUS

А трубопроводы все-таки черные, ну, смотри сам.

----------


## Kasatka

Петя... а к тебе проволочка скоро должна черная прилететь...=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Петя... а к тебе проволочка скоро должна черная прилететь...=)


Ух ты... :Smile:  Уже обдирать эту не буду. Фольгу на суперклей садил. Гелевой ручкой аккуратно постараюсь окрасить, должно получится=)

----------


## Kasatka

Можно зубочисткой..  ей же но другой стороной ошибки подтирай.. если что потом белым подкрасишь кисточкой.. Все равно потом "пачкать" надо стойки..

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Можно зубочисткой..  ей же но другой стороной ошибки подтирай.. если что потом белым подкрасишь кисточкой.. Все равно потом "пачкать" надо стойки..


Можно и так. В общем попробую, покажу что получится. Даже если плохо получиться, все равно покажу. :Biggrin:

----------


## kbv

Петя! А если маркером для CD попробовать?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Петя! А если маркером для CD попробовать?


У него разве "жало" тоньше, чем у гелевой ручки?

----------


## kbv

Да нет конечно. Но тут дело в другом. При окрашивании маркером достаточно лёгкого прикосновения чтоб краска осталась на окрашиваемой поверхности, а при использовании гелевой ручки ИМХО придётся "возюкать" по поверхности. А что касается толщины, то окрасить тыльную сторону трубопровода (со стороны стойки) ручкой всёравно не удастся.

----------


## rust

> У него разве "жало" тоньше, чем у гелевой ручки?


У меня есть CD-маркер который дает линию около 0.5-0.7 мм. Жаль синий только... Но если поискать... ;-)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> У меня есть CD-маркер который дает линию около 0.5-0.7 мм. Жаль синий только... Но если поискать... ;-)


Хм... Это уже интересней.., поищу =))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Нехитрыми манипуляциями с лезвием, сверлами "вырубал" носовое колесо. В модели оно было отлито зацело со стойкой.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Нехитрыми манипуляциями с лезвием, сверлами "вырубал" носовое колесо. В модели оно было отлито зацело со стойкой.


РЕСПЕКТ! Очень чистая работа!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> РЕСПЕКТ! Очень чистая работа!


Дякую=) Дуже прыемно=)

----------


## Kasatka

Отлично получилось! очень аккуратно!

----------


## GUS

Да,да - отлично! В том же духе дальше!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Доработал немножко MER. Для сравнения MER из Хасиного набора.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Все круто, пора ниши красить :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Петя кажется обчитался АРЦ =) супердетайлить стал =)

----------


## KSV555

*А продолжение постройки будет, очень интересно! С уважением!* :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

да-да, Петя!! Где продолжение??

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Будет, ребята, будет=) Жизненные обстоятельства значительно сократили время для хобби, но уже вроде легче. Надеюсь, скоро доберусь до скайхока=)

----------


## Hohlik

"Надеюсь, скоро доберусь до скайхока=)" !!!! 
А надежды добраться до F-16 уже не осталось!!!?? )))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> "Надеюсь, скоро доберусь до скайхока=)" !!!! 
> А надежды добраться до F-16 уже не осталось!!!?? )))


Олежка, привет! Он следующий, вот нишки и сопло докуплю))

----------


## Limonad Joy

Петя, даешь Скайхок :Smile:  Как там у Хаси с длиной фюзеляжа, сам не вкладывал еще в чертежи, но ходят слухи, что он у японцев получился короче мм на 5-6?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Тихим сапом, благодаря пинкам Касатки, дело движется... :Biggrin:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

И если на солнечном освещении першейдинг немного видно, то при вспышке в комнате увы... Надо было "нежнее" красить... :Frown:

----------


## rotfront

> И если на солнечном освещении першейдинг немного видно, то при вспышке в комнате увы... Надо было "нежнее" красить...


Так сделай постшейдинг, в чём проблема? Или Касатке написать? :Biggrin:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Так сделай постшейдинг, в чём проблема?


Та так и сделаю, куда ж деваться =)




> Или Касатке написать?


Нэнадо... :Biggrin:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ребят, может кто "незамыленным" глазком глянет, да еще косячки обнаружит?

----------


## Kasatka

Петя косяк я вижу один!  Модель еще не закончена!
А так все пока ок =)

----------


## Марат

Какие косяки? Замечательная работа, Пётр. С удовольствием слежу за процессом...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Постшейдинг не понадобился. После полировки модели шкуркой 2000 с водичкой першейдинг наконец то увидел солнечный свет... =)
Думаю, достаточно, потом еще смывка, потеки... Боюсь "перебдеть"..

Ваше мнение, господа присяжные? =)

----------


## Kasatka

я бы все-таки попостшейдил чуток. Где панели базовым+белый, где линии расшивки базовым+черный+коричневый..  Жидко-разведенным

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> я бы все-таки попостшейдил чуток. Где панели базовым+белый, где линии расшивки базовым+черный+коричневый..  Жидко-разведенным


Сереж, смывка темперой в любом случае оставит некоторый след возле линий расшивки.. Мне кажется, если еще и постшейдинг-перебор будет. Все таки машина комеска, более/менее чистая... 
В общем, пока подумаю.

----------


## Limonad Joy

Ну вот, наконец то Скайхок подходит к финишу. Поздравляю Петя, отличный "горбатый" у тебя получается. Когда окончательно "выпачканого" увидим? Что вешать буш под него? Или я глазками балуюсь :Smile: , или граница красного на законцовке киля "поплыла"? Когда "вживую" помацаем" :Smile: ?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну, думаю за пару-тройку недель закончу=) Подвеска будет как на фото. За киль да, уплыла. Спасибо за замечание, исправим-с. Вот что значит свежий взгляд=) Только это оранжевый=)

----------


## Limonad Joy

Оранжевый? Может на фото красный более приобладает, да это и не важно :Smile:

----------


## Limonad Joy

А на последней фотке вообще красотища! Молодца.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну.. На последней фотке красотища конечно, но не моя :Biggrin: 
А так симпатично, но сильно чистенько... Да и есть глюки в окрасочке :Wink:

----------


## Limonad Joy

Упс :Biggrin:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Таки сделал легкий постшейдинг.

----------


## Kasatka

Красота! заиграл прямо-таки =)
Теперь смывку =)
ВЗ не забудь зашпаклевать

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Да, Сереж, ты был прав. Самому эффект понравился=)

----------


## Kasatka

по брюху прошелся?

надо было еще подтеки сымитировать на управляющих поверхностях из узлов крепления

----------


## Петр Берестовой

По брюху нежнее прошел. Потеки смывкой, мне так привычней.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Заполировал. Удалил ненужный в/з. завтра докрашу антенки, и, надеюсь, начну декалить.
Если кто то видит недостатки, просьба сообщить сейчас. Ибо потом о исправлении можно забыть навсегда... =))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ребята, вопрос есть. Кто собирал Ская, как боролись с декой оз на крыле сверху? Там она на уголки выступающие заходит. Чем добиться облегания? СЕТ/СОЛ справятся? Накрашивать как то уж сильно стремно мне...

----------


## Kasatka

Петя неплохо получается!
Ты декали родные хасевские лепишь?
Они толстые жуть. Попробуй Солом. Это самое сильное средство. Декаль размести на нужном месте. Выровняй, а потом кисточкой смочи солом и.... Забудь на полчасика. Не трогай ни в коем случае. Декаль размокнет сморщится сначала, будет выглядеть страшно и руки будут чесаться разгладить. Почеши лучше себя :))
Декаль высохнет и разгладится обтягивая поверхность. Если сразу так не прроизойдет   - смачивай еще и еще с перерывами в 15-20 минут
Возможно в каокй-то момент (когда декаль станет почти сухой) нужно будет ее ухочисткой чуток придавить к поверхности. Только не тяни
Удачи

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Декаль САМ decals, как они  в работе, не в курсе?

----------


## Nazar

> Декаль САМ decals, как они  в работе, не в курсе?


Нормально Петр, я переводил на морпеховский Фантик в 32м, проблем не было.

----------


## Kasatka

> Декаль САМ decals, как они  в работе, не в курсе?


ну тогда ваще не проблема. Но тем более - не три сверху после того как СОЛОМ намочишь.
Вообще попробуй сначала Сетом. Если не поможет - то СОЛОм

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Беда пришла оттуда, откуда я ее не ждал... вырезал стрелки, одна перевелась нормально. Сол приварил, все чудесно. Я на радостях оставшиеся три ложу в водичку киснуть, и через полминуты офигеваю.. дека посыпалась.. прямо в воде... Собирал стрелки по всей посудине, лепил кусочками... Сотрудники содрогались от моих слов...(дело происходит на работе).
Ай мид хелп, чем задуть декаль, в каких пропорциях лак/растворитель? в наличии хумброл полумат, ганза глосс и полумат. Футура еще есть.
Может есть какие то специальные химпримочки для таких целей?

----------


## Kasatka

Не сразу понял когда ты сказал "ложу" :))))

А когда понял - то прямо почувствовал весь ужас ситуации. Ну после телефонного разговора я к своей радости узнал от тебя, что ты все до кучи собрал. На будущее - когда берешь незнакомую деку возьми кусок декали того варианта который не будешь использовать и проверь на разрушение :)
Чтобы перестраховаться задуй глянцевым лаком. У того же microscale есть специальная жидкость liquid decal film. Ее можно прямо кисточкой наносить. Но когда задуваешь получается тоньше слой.

Вообщем, удачи Петя!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Собрать то я собрал.. но вроде как "трещинки" и "морщинки" оставались... Видимо из за кусочков. Если надумаю снять деку, чем после сола отмочить ее, не разрушив лакокрасочное покрытие? Или сразу наждаком с водичкой?

----------


## Kasatka

а краской подкрасить нельзя?
после сола не снимешь водой

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сереж, вечером заскочу на работу, гляну как Скайхок себя чувствует... Там и решим, сразу апстену, или пусть еще помучицца...)))
Мне тут декальный лак завтра пообещали подвезти. Но он очень густой, чем его разводить под аэр?

----------


## kfmut

> Сереж, вечером заскочу на работу, гляну как Скайхок себя чувствует... Там и решим, сразу апстену, или пусть еще помучицца...)))
> Мне тут декальный лак завтра пообещали подвезти. Но он очень густой, чем его разводить под аэр?


Э-э-э, об  стену не надо, скайхок слишком красив для такой кончины :-D

После приварки декали след  на лако-красочном покрытие физически остаётся, поэтому отковыривать деку бесперспективное занятие :-(

----------


## Limonad Joy

Да уж, а второй вариант декали у меня. :Confused:  Надо быть теперь предельно осторожным. А эти места, наверное лучше лачком хорошо продуть, дать хорошенько высохнуть и потом 2000кой с водичкой, нежно пройтись.Я думаю Петя у тебя закончится все Хэппи эндом.

----------


## Limonad Joy

Петя, а что за декальный лак. Если это Микроскейловский для дек, так как правильно сказал Kasatka, его можно кисточкой. Тока он конечно наносится до перевода ее родимой.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Да уж, а второй вариант декали у меня. Надо быть теперь предельно осторожным. А эти места, наверное лучше лачком хорошо продуть, дать хорошенько высохнуть и потом 2000кой с водичкой, нежно пройтись.Я думаю Петя у тебя закончится все Хэппи эндом.


Да вот у меня то же такие мысли возникли.. Или футурой покрыть, а затем по вышеописанному способу.. Ладно, завтра видно будет. Набрал огрызков старых декалей, где есть подходящий оранжевый цвет, красок разных оттенков "а ля орнаж", буду химичить, что уж теперь =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Петя, а что за декальный лак. Если это Микроскейловский для дек, так как правильно сказал Kasatka, его можно кисточкой. Тока он конечно наносится до перевода ее родимой.


У Кузнецова взял. как я понял, кто то из его знакомых сей лак применяет при печатании деколей. Буду пробовать.

----------


## Kasatka

Давай, Петя! Удачи!

----------


## rotfront

Я всегда этим пользуюсь, и для своих декалей ( печатаю с OKI-5000S )  и для "подозрительных" которые невнушают доверия.
Очень хороший лак!

Mr. Metal Primer

----------


## kfmut

> Я всегда этим пользуюсь, и для своих декалей ( печатаю с OKI-5000S )  и для "подозрительных" которые невнушают доверия.
> Очень хороший лак!
> 
> Mr. Metal Primer


Так это грунт по металлу, по-моему, на фотке видно, что он серого цвета

----------


## Kasatka

> Я всегда этим пользуюсь, и для своих декалей ( печатаю с OKI-5000S )  и для "подозрительных" которые невнушают доверия.
> Очень хороший лак!
> 
> Mr. Metal Primer


=) Этим точно пользоваться нельзя =))))
Наверное Mr Clear имелся ввиду =)

----------


## rotfront

Вы что, сдурели? Как-будто я не знаю чем 7 лет подряд пользуюсь? Сейчас времени нет отписать, потом сделаю.

----------


## An-Z

> Вы что, сдурели?


Поаккуратнее с выражениями!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Господа, здесь же леди! Леди Джесс!  :Biggrin: 

Ну раз страсти улеглись, подсыплю ка я огоньку. Итак, путем прокалывания вздутий, мазания СОЛом и разных телодвижений результат на текущий момент:
жестокое макро
1. Тот борт, который типа получился.
2. Тот, что ой.. Видны кусочки и неровности...
3. Бак, которым я более/менее доволен
4. Бак, которым я сильно менее доволен.
5. А вот такое счастье я нашел в огрызках своих декалей. 

Резюмируя: как вариант "малой крови, слегка подчистить наждачкой те места на гаргроте(фото 2), которые "кусочками" получились, и закрыть это место имеющимися "стрелками" из загашников. На фото видно различие цвета, видимо из за вспышки, на глаз не так заметно.
Баки оставлю как есть, обгадинг и потеки скроют, я надеюсь. Или нет?
Или таки зачищать и пытаться красками восстановить, ваше мнение, господа?  :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Пётр, прочитав вышесказанное и поняв какой объём операций Вы сделали - прекрасная работа (и на фото 2,4 - того же мнения).

----------


## Limonad Joy

Лично я бы наверное пробывал это краской подправить. Надо только постараться цвет более точно подобрать.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Андрюш, краской будет видно следы шлифовки по декали. Все таки я склоняюсь к мысли шлифонуть кусочки и наклеить стрелу из загашников, сделав разрез по линии расшивки. Кстати, погляди у себя в закромах, нет ли чего подобного оранжевому, что уже наклеен?

Марат-спасибо! Но увы, результат далек даже от "удовлетворительно". Посмотрим, что будет после "правки" этого безобразия  :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, наклеить будет легче! Только поаккуратнее.. даже те, которые тебе понравились все-таки не очень ровно лежат..

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Да знаю.. Только на фото 1 прилично, все остальное кусочками собрано. В макро конечно жутко, завтра фотну в обычном режиме, вроде и не так страшно, хотя может это я уже привык..=)
Сереж, а чем после СОЛа можно безболезненно для краски снять деку? Мысли шальные гуляют, а не купить ли новую деколь...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Гляди. :Smile:  Кстати, у тебя случаем италовской деки со скайхока нету?

----------


## Limonad Joy

Чего нет, того нет. У Кузнецова была, вместе со Скайхоком :Wink: ,если не продал. Если память не изменяет,был у меня в обрезках "оранжевый" вариант А-7Е с "гадюкой".  :Smile:

----------


## rotfront

> =) Этим точно пользоваться нельзя =))))
> Наверное Mr Clear имелся ввиду =)


Как уже упомянул, использую этот лак уже около 7 лет, так-же использую эту декальную бумагу. На упаковке даже рекомендации на этот лак. Лак прозачный, не серый, не агрессивный, глянцевый, гибкий. Хоть как сгибай лист - лак не трескается! Даже печать со струйного принтера нерасстворяет. Пахнет правда лаком... Зато мне больше нравится чем СОЛ или тот-же Liquid Microscale. Это кстати самый не агрессивный лак от Gunze. Все остальные лаки, худо-бедно, а агрессивные.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Все, вопрос решился. Хватит извращений, только модель губить. Заказал вот эту деколь:

http://www.internetmodeler.com/2002/.../ced48147p.jpg

http://www.internetmodeler.com/2002/.../ced48147d.jpg


Пока мелочевку буду делать=)

----------


## Limonad Joy

Вот склерозник, дека не на А-7Е, а на Ф-14А.

----------


## Limonad Joy

А второй вариант у тебя морской пехоты :Frown:  Жалко.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> А второй вариант у тебя морской пехоты Жалко.


Зато красивый и боевой  :Tongue:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Запытання:вот эта щель, это так и надо, или потому что машина явно уже "убитая" стоит? Как то сильно "негламурно" такая щель выглядит...

----------


## Nazar

Да  он видимо с одной рельсы слетел, или ее там вообще нет.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Не, я имею ввиду красную планку, прикрывающую место предкрылка. Щель в ее сопряжении с крылом, ту, где острие стрелки упирается.

----------


## Kasatka

должно быть впритирку. На картинке свалочный вариант

----------


## rotfront

> Не, я имею ввиду красную планку, прикрывающую место предкрылка. Щель в ее сопряжении с крылом, ту, где острие стрелки упирается.


Вандализм.

----------


## Limonad Joy

А помоему там все на месте. Предкрылок то на законцовке имеет скругление и так сказать посадочное место под него, повторяет его форму. Вот из за этого скругления там и зазор больше. ИМХО. :Cool:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Тот, кто говорит, что совесть хорошая штука-неправ.... :Biggrin: 

Начал таки возню с целью устранения ступеньки на крыле перед предкрылком. Материал-сыростирол от баночки йогурта. Его толщины не хватило, поэтому перед ступенькой была наклеена тонкая полоска его же. Сам наплыв немного сточил для более плотного прилегания  накладки. После высыхания клея вышкурил начерно, и пролил сурфейсером мелкие грешки=) Впереди вновь вышкуривание начисто, клепка и полировка. Ну и покраска =) 
Вроде мелочь, а заняло почти три часа и получилось только со второй попытки. На первом прорезь под штоки предкрылка не под нужным углом вырезал.

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, отлично получилось! Вторую часть сделал? сам предкрылок стачивать надо?

----------


## Марат

Классно получается. Смотрю с большим интересом. Уважаемый Пётр, что такое сурфейсер?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сереж, пока только один предкрылок=) Завтра сделаю второй. 

Марат, это жидкая грунтовка. Ее часто используют, задувая через аэрограф модель для выявления и исправления мелких огрехов поверхности. Я ее только купил, через аэрограф еще не наносил, только кисточкой, но мне понравилось. Тонкий слой, хорошая агдезия.

----------


## Марат

Я уже готовлюсь сделать следующий заказ, поэтому узнаю всё и обо всём.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Один закончил. Отполировал, расшивка, клепка. Вроде похоже=)
Критика приветствуется.

----------


## rotfront

> Один закончил. Отполировал, расшивка, клепка. Вроде похоже=)
> Критика приветствуется.


Задуй эти места, а то плохо видно как работу выполнил. И шпаклёвку с рельсов/ползунов убери, а то как кошмар ночьной.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Принято  :Biggrin:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну вот примерно так получилось=)  Кое где ще полирнуть осталось, но в принципе вроде ничо. Ваше мнение, господа бояре?=)

----------


## Марат

Добротная работа.

----------


## Kasatka

Нормалек получилось!

заклепки на первой фотки слева криво =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Вот примерно так это сейчас выглядит=)

----------


## FLOGGER

А что такое желтое все (кроме первой)?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Фоткал под лампой. Завтра при дневном освещении перефотографирую, а на первой со вспышкой.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Птичка обретает краски.

----------


## Марат

Замечательная "птичка", Пётр.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Спасибо!=)

----------


## dora

Симпатично... А где же пропеллеры ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ребята, вот фото израильского скутера. А нет ли у кого хорошего фото этих ловушек на американских машинах? 
ПыСы: музейные у мя есть, мне б "живых"...

----------


## GUS

Ну вот и я добрался!
Всем большой привет!
Что можно сказать Петя - все четко в твоем неспешном, но качественном стиле.
Изьянов не вижу, жду окончания.
Кстати - зачем тебе ловушки "живые"? Они одинаковые, такие, как у тебя на фото.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Спасибо, Павел Константинович! С возвращением!=)
А все инструкции предлагают красить их в белый, вот я и озадачился. Плюс интересно, какие и какого цвета собственно пиропатроны.

----------


## GUS

Все правильно - окантовка (где крепеж) - цвета самолетного, а стаканы -стальной
(в общем заклеиваються красной пленкой весь пакет), напонение стаканов -серый.
Это я так пишу, потому что где-то когда-то была или статейка или чего - уже не
помню, а вот суть запомнилась.
С приветом.

----------


## Limonad Joy

Петя красота! Очень эффектно смотрится.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

А гляньте плз свежим взглядом. Я его немного потонировал/погрязнил. Достаточно/недостаточно? Пожелания и замечания приветствуются. Может какие характерные пятна/потеки забыл?
За качество фоток сори, у нас нынче погоды такие, что и на улице темновато=(

----------


## FLOGGER

На пузе наверняка должны быть потеки, как правило, на большинстве фотографий брюха всегда много этого добра, т. к. дренажи обычно выводятся вниз, да и лючки всякие... Но конкретно подсказать не могу, фото А-4 у меня нет. Это, как бы, общие рассуждения.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

http://dic.academic.ru/pictures/wiki...M_VMA-322.JPEG
Здесь кое-что видно, но посмотрите еще фотографии - oчень характерное загрязнения от пушек. Конечно, самолеты мыли, но есть еще "усики" потеков за турбулизаторами и загрязнения снизу, особенно вокруг люков и съемных панелей. Фото в сети много, причем строевой или эксплуатирующейся техники. А в целом выделение швов, ИМХО, в самый раз.
Оп - насчет низа уже написали))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Спасибо! По низу понял, буду грязнить.

----------


## Марат

Крутая модель... Жду продолжения.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Поверху по швам прошелся тамийным "мастер везеринг", дабы чуть их выделить. Такой вот постшейдинг. Снизу он же + пастель.
3 вопроса:
1. сверху ничего больше не надо по расшивке, потекам?
2. Чем правдоподобней "затоптать" дорожки техперсонала?
3. Низ. Сам не пойму, нравится мне или нет

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Немного почистил "грязюку".

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Доделал потеков позади крыла. Еще брюшко пачкать или хватит?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

наделал потеков. похоже?

----------


## kfmut

Вечер добрый!

По-моему уже много, предыдущий вариант лучше гармонировал с верхом, возможно лучше было постшейдингом убить монотонность центроплана с низу, а на центральный пилон поставить ПТБ и в нишах  цвета добавить. Очень красивый аэроплан у вас получается!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Да, мне то же не понравилось. Подтер малость. Думаю на этом остановлюсь, завтра еще при дневном освещении фотну, и все станет ясно. Под настольной лампой на фото он немного "грязнее" выглядит, в реале "легче" воспринимается, освещение поганое для фото.
А на среднем пилоне бонбы будут=) А ниши в основном белые и есть, в сквадроновском валкараунде есть фото живых машин, в носовой пару трубопроводов цветом отличаются, да в основных пару проводов черных и крюки желтые. И усё=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Еще немного "поаккуратничал". Похоже/выкинуть нафиг?  :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

> Еще немного "поаккуратничал". Похоже/выкинуть нафиг?


"апстену" :-D

интересно было бы в руках повертеть, но по фотографиям в самый раз!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Так приезжайте  :Wink: 

На скейле дельных замечаний накидали, переделал =)

----------


## kfmut

> Так приезжайте


да что-то самую малость далековато  :Wink:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Да уж.. Интернет(при правильном использовании :Wink: )-великая штука! :Rolleyes: 

Я тут эта, еще фотнул. Все равно в "брюхе" что то напрягает. наверно отложу модель на пару дней, ибо напартачу в очередной раз =)

----------


## Owl

> Все равно в "брюхе" что то напрягает. =)


Конечно напрягает. До сих пор шасси нет.. )) А уже наверное пора.. )

----------


## Kasatka

Петя на крайних фотках - брюхо отлично выглядит! Достаточно грязи.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

С пылу, с жару =) Только закончил, нормальное портофолио уже после выставки =)

----------


## Chizh

Классный Скайхок!

----------


## Марат

Оболденная модель, Пётр!!!

----------


## Owl

Очень живой и натуральный! Осталось сделать палубу..  :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

Отличная модель!!

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

наконец-то! Отличный скутер, Петь! =) Поздравляю с завершением модели!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Друзья, большое спасибо! 

Объективно на модели есть несколько косячков в окраске, связанных с "долгим процессом" и регулярным из за этого "троганьем" модели. 
Плюс некоторая шагрень в нишах-это я с давлением при покраске перемудрил, на крыльях удалось убрать, в нишах увы.
Держатель для бомб не расширил, лень меня таки заборола. И грубоватые взрыватели на бонбах, надо было переделать, да опят таки лень=)
Но вариантик яркий, позитивный-поэтому и моделька смотрится нарядно, такой себе Хеппи Кристмас  :Biggrin: 

ПыСы: нормальные фото будут как только погода наладится, дожди у нас, дожди=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Очень живой и натуральный! Осталось сделать палубу..


На раз, два  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> На раз, два


Халявщик... :Biggrin:

----------


## Owl

> На раз, два


Просто и со вкусом..  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

А вот вам и дружок.  (с) х/ф Жмурки. :Smile: 

Топгановская Fка, осталось по мелочи, гак, сопло, бак, АCMI POD и вроде все.

----------


## Антон

Красивенький.Оружие будите делать? Толькол может в задней части(где конец крыла начала)-может грязи чуть?

----------


## Nazar

> Красивенький.Оружие будите делать? Толькол может в задней части(где конец крыла начала)-может грязи чуть?


Грязи много не надо, это учебные борта и за ними был соответствующий уход, а с вооружением я все описал - ACMI POD

----------


## Марат

Шикарная Работа!.

----------


## Nazar

Модель полностью закончена, надеюсь на днях отсниму и выложу в галерею на Scalemodels.ru.

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, похож! =)
Брюхо только больно чистое.

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо Сергей, я его и не хотел сильно пачкать, пересмотрев кучку фото и видео, пришел к выводу, что Скайхок был не самый "текучий" самолет

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Брат? Брат-2 !  :Smile: 
Симпатяга.
А вз внутри задуты то же были? Не белые? 
Эх, мне б его в лапки чуть попачкать.. на брюшке есть где развернуться.. :Biggrin: 
Ну а на самом деле они всякие были, судя по фотам. И чистенькие, и заморыши. Тут каждый сам себе "злой фломастер"  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Брат? Брат-2 ! 
> Симпатяга.
> А вз внутри задуты то же были? Не белые? 
> Эх, мне б его в лапки чуть попачкать.. на брюшке есть где развернуться..
> Ну а на самом деле они всякие были, судя по фотам. И чистенькие, и заморыши. Тут каждый сам себе "злой фломастер"


Спасибо Петр.
В ВЗ заглушки будут, так что я особо не парился, ну а с брюшком уже отчитался, вот буду вьетнамца делать, там и оттянусь. :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

Теперь окончательный вид, заглушки сделал и поставил.

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, да я не спорю, что они не текли как другие =) Особенно те, которые глянцевые были
Но если есть книжка издательства Crowood - McDonnell Douglas A-4 Skyhawk, то глянь фотки топгановского Ф на странице 70 (посмотри на диски колес), потом фотки на стр. 64 и 118 - брюхо нехило загажено.

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, да я не спорю, что они не текли как другие =) Особенно те, которые глянцевые были
> Но если есть книжка издательства Crowood - McDonnell Douglas A-4 Skyhawk, то глянь фотки топгановского Ф на странице 70 (посмотри на диски колес), потом фотки на стр. 64 и 118 - брюхо нехило загажено.


Не Серег, нет этой книжки.
Есть фильм Miramar Navy school 1956-1995. Возможно для фильма все мыли и вылизывали, но там реально скайхоки вылизанные как у кота и F-5 которые Сандаунарс, такие-же.

----------


## Nazar

Выложил небольшую статейку на Скейле
http://scalemodels.ru/articles/4361-...-3-VA-127.html

----------


## rotfront

> Выложил небольшую статейку на Скейле
> http://scalemodels.ru/articles/4361-...-3-VA-127.html


Володь, ящик почисть, сообщения к тебе не проходят.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Наши заграницей!  :Wink: 
Володя, поздравляю!  :Smile: 
http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...azarov/00.shtm

ПыСы: ремни на крыло, что предкрылок держат, сделал? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Наши заграницей! 
> Володя, поздравляю! 
> http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...azarov/00.shtm
> 
> ПыСы: ремни на крыло, что предкрылок держат, сделал?


Спасибо Петр.
Неа, не поставил еще, надо модель с магазина, с витрины забрать и доделать, там работы-то на пару минут, как я понял.

----------


## Kasatka

Володя поздравляю! =)

прикольно, что они инглиш в статье совсем не поправили. Наверное издеваются.

----------


## Nazar

> Володя поздравляю! =)
> 
> прикольно, что они инглиш в статье совсем не поправили. Наверное издеваются.


Да, я то-же заметил, хотя Стива я просил поправить, он раньше так и делал, а сейчас либо не читал промтовский текст, либо подумал, что я внезапно англицким овладел. :Biggrin:

----------


## fsl

> Володя поздравляю! =)
> 
> прикольно, что они инглиш в статье совсем не поправили. Наверное издеваются.


А что так совсем плохо,как по мне номано. :Biggrin:

----------

